# Epic Battle Music Contest (Dec 2019)



## peakeleven (Dec 6, 2019)

*Join the Composer Contest in November 2019: “Epic Battle Music”.*
You can win prizes, level up your skills, and have fun making music! 

*Check out the Contest - Click Here*


----------



## KallumS (Dec 6, 2019)

I want to enter this but "You must Earn 10 hearts as a member in the community during the month" is a pretty lame requirement so I'll pass.


----------



## erica-grace (Dec 9, 2019)

KallumS said:


> "You must Earn 10 hearts as a member in the community during the month" is a pretty lame requirement



Totally lame. I will pass as well.


----------

